# Digital Boost Gauge



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Anyone Interested in a Digital Boost gauge install?









This is one of the most accurate boost gauges available and I have been running mine for years now.

The Install is not the simplest and we normally charge Â£309 inc fully installed however we can do you an install for Â£259 inc.

You'll get our high standard of install with the routing, hard boost pipe for accuracy, quality connections and crimps as well.









For those still worried about dashpods, I have a spare face panel to replace if you need to take it in for any replacement and because the electronics and pipe is in a remote box , its simple to disconnect the display and leave the boost pipe connected with no need to bung up an open pipe.

Its one of my favourite mods, let me know if you are interested.

you can see a video of it in action here....
(Ignore the cable ties, those were my early days!) 
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostg1.wmv


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak you know I want one of these  
But what the hell was that red thing in your Video :?: :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wak you know I want one of these
> But what the hell was that red thing in your Video :?: :?


so when you coming to see me then? :roll:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

what is goin on with the music in that video?! :?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,
where are you based , how long will the install take and how are you fixed for end of July start of Aug??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wak you know I want one of these
> ...


You are a wicked wicked man Wak :wink: pm sent


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Leon said:


> Hi,
> where are you based , how long will the install take and how are you fixed for end of July start of Aug??


Hi, I am in w.London Staines, Install is 4 hours, End July is ok at the moment.

28th/29th are free at the moment.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I was going to ask you about this a while back Wak.... you're not planning any Scenic routes to Sunny Scotland in the future are you?? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> I was going to ask you about this a while back Wak.... you're not planning any Scenic routes to Sunny Scotland in the future are you?? :roll:


You could call in at mine Des and we could drive down to gether


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to ask you about this a while back Wak.... you're not planning any Scenic routes to Sunny Scotland in the future are you?? :roll:
> ...


There's an offer for you!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You could call in at mine Des and we could drive down to gether


Needing to get a new rack fitted Andy, trying to keep the journeys as short as possible until it is changed.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just had one of these fitted by Wak a great mod looks very OEM when fitted thanks again Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just had one of these fitted by Wak a great mod looks very OEM when fitted thanks again Wak


no problem, you must be tired! :roll: , I am! :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just had one of these fitted by Wak a great mod looks very OEM when fitted thanks again Wak
> ...


I am and I am back at work


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi Wak,
I found your article with this cool boost gauge, it's the best looking one I've seen.
https://wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm

Even if this is an old post, I need to ask maybe it can still be sourced.
I am not based in the UK, can you please tell me where I can buy one? Thanks


----------

